# Stratford University?



## mark7 (Jan 30, 2002)

Anyone attend or have any feelings on Stratford U. of Culinary Arts? (Near D.C in Falls Church, VA) Visited the school yesterday- Had a good feeling about it.. small class sizes, appeared to be a good learning environment- Hoping someone out there has attended or worked w/ a chef that has...??? Comments and Feedback? 

Thanks.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Mark, and welcome to cheftalk. I think defineing your goals and ambitions is very important when choosing your education.
ask if you can sit in on a few classes, see how the instuctors detail there curriculam and execute there approach. How does this fit into your future goals.

We here at cheftalk have had the privilage to follow a few students through there entire Culinary education. The ups and downs..some very good schools and some not so good. The pattern we all saw was the quilety of the student, and what he/she puts into the studies.
I wish you luck.
keep us posted
cc


----------



## mark7 (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks Cape Chef. I have scheduled a 2nd trip to 'sit in' on a class. This is the 3rd school I have now visited and I am confident that ambition and attitude of the pupil makes all the difference.

Other advice? always appreciated. -Mark


----------



## tetsuryu (Jan 29, 2002)

I am also considering applying to Stratford, though I haven't yet had an oppurtunity to visit the campus. So anyones thoughts on the School would be doubly helpful.

I also agree that a dedicated student can make the most of an iffy situation, but It's so much better to start off with a gem than a turd, if you'll pardon the expression  . I'm sure I'll get a good feel for things when I visit the school.


----------



## mark7 (Jan 30, 2002)

Tetsuryu-

I'll tell you what I know so far....and then if anyone else chimes in w/ info we'll be better off- According to the admissions officer that gave me the tour- all the Chef's are grads of either CIA or J&W and they have tried to model thier program after those programs. Length for A.O.S is 2 years...unless your transferring in credits from another school or degree. (which is my case).

At this point, I hope to start in May- I have taken the advice of others on here and work PT in the field to be sure. I still have the FT cubeland job~ and it has cut into my social/ relaxing time....but, I'd much rather be at the PT job then doing anything else....even sleep~ scary.


----------



## tetsuryu (Jan 29, 2002)

*Mark7:* More and more, Stratford sounds better to me. I really have to get over there and take the tour. I also would be transferring any general ed. type credits, how much did they say that would shorten up the program?

If you dont mind me asking, how did you go about the PT job? What skills did you need to have, and did you have any prior experience? I am trying to do the same thing myself, but I am more aware of what I don't know than what I do. I guess I don't know how to really sell myself, so to speak. 
I for good or ill have cast aside the Cubeland job (actually it cast me aside when the IT/Telecomm industry went south) and have just started working doing wine sales at a behemoth of a wine store. I would love to be able to get into a kitchen PT doing prep work or something, heck, at this point I'd probably wash dishes just to get in somewhere.


----------



## mark7 (Jan 30, 2002)

Tetsuryu-

I did what you mentioned. Went in willing to wash dishes and now am working on the Line. I did have bkg working in a kitchen years ago.....but, that really didn't do anything for me. I just make sure to show up and be on time and that has done wonders so far .


----------

